# Template question about rhinestone brushing



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

We're just starting out, and, like everyone at this point, we're doing our homework.

Question, please-
If you cut or have cut a template design which requires say two or three rhinestone sizes, how do you correctly load the rhinestones in the template?

It seems the small ones would fall into the larger holes of the template etc.

Do you brush in just the largest first and work your way down to the smallest? Does that work? Or, what am I missing?

Thank you so much.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Bernie!

You're exactly right! You brush the largest stones in first and then brush the next largest, and so on.
Please let us know if you have any other questions! We're here to help!

Stephanie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, 
If you are using 2 different sizes,, you can brush the largest in the Template first, as the large stones will not fall into the smaller holes.

If you are doing more than 3 colors, i like to use seperate templates, for this, or it is very easy to pull the other stones out, while brushing the others in.


----------



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you very much. I'm sure we will have more questions as we progress.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like to use separate templates. I have found that you will brush the bigger stones out while brushing in the smaller ones. I have used transfer tape to try to hold them in place but is a bit of a pain. Another plus to using separate templates is that you can press the smaller stones first and then put the larger ones on. If you press them all at once, sometimes the proper heat and pressure do not get to the smaller stones and can cause them not to adhere properly. Some are turning the item inside out and pressing from the back side. I would think you would need to put a pillow inside or you will get stone imprints on the other side. At the least, you would want to put a teflon sheet inside and use one on top.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

The simpliest way is explained above, simply brush in the larger stones first, if your template is of good quality, once your stones are in they wont brush out, you of course might get the odd one come out but im sure you can live with that.


----------

